# Recipes



## TravisT0111 (Nov 27, 2022)

Hey all!!  Any chance we could throw together a pinned thread focused simply on everyone's favorite bacon "recipes"?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 27, 2022)

That's why we have a bacon section.


----------



## Bigtank (Nov 27, 2022)

Welcome to the forum Travis click Forums tab there is 2 Bacon sections one in Smoking Meat and other things and one in Cold Smoking


----------



## TravisT0111 (Nov 28, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> Welcome to the forum Travis click Forums tab there is 2 Bacon sections one in Smoking Meat and other things and one in Cold Smoking


Thanks!


----------

